# Pro Geometry Domane?



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

I heard a rumor that Trek is going to make a batch of "pro geometry" Domane frames.
Short head tube and short chainstays like the one that Cancellara rode.
Any truth to this?
Anyone have the complete geometry specs and care to post them?
Thanks,


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

bootsie_cat said:


> I heard a rumor that Trek is going to make a batch of "pro geometry" Domane frames.
> Short head tube and short chainstays like the one that Cancellara rode.
> Any truth to this?
> Anyone have the complete geometry specs and care to post them?
> Thanks,


Not going to be available for consumers, they will produce a run for Trek employees and dealer employees but the verbiage reads the consumer offered models will be the endurance fit currently offered.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Shops don't know geometry either


----------

